# Make Sense to Purchase Lakeshore Reserve?



## capjak (Nov 2, 2017)

Debating rather to purchase Lakeshore reserve resale (we go there every year March or October) or purchase 2500 points resale for more flexibility.

We own EOY Grande Vista and have been electing points each year and have been able to get a 2 bedroom EOY but have to go for getaways or stay at another resort but prefer Lakeshore and have 4 adults minimum.  Moving toward retirement and will be staying multiple weeks in Orlando.  I was also investigating a direct hybrid bundle purchase (another thread I started).

Main drawback with Lakeshore I see is the MFs are higher than most in Orlando.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2017)

Lakeshore Reserve does have the highest MFs of all the Orlando Marriott properties. I would really only recommend buying there to stay there. It isn't an overly hard exchange if you don't have a specific week in mind. It also has a strange season structure. Another Grande Vista would probably function just as well. October in to Lakeshore Reserve shouldn't be an overly difficult trade using Grande Vista. March however may be more difficult.


----------



## capjak (Nov 3, 2017)

thanks dioxide,  I used to be able to get getaways for October/November which is a busy time due to the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot.  This year I did not see any getaways and tried doing imaginary exchanges and did not see any through II that way either.  I ended up making the reservation using Destination Points (which is  the other option for a purchase but upfront costs are high, MFs a little less than Lakeshore for a 2 bedroom).  We plan on coming here every year around Oct/Nov so we would use it.


----------



## jd2601 (Nov 3, 2017)

We also really enjoy Lakeshore and thought of a resale. We really enjoy the pool area. 

I wonder how crowded it would be if this resort is built out as originally planned. Hard to know if and when this might happen. On our way to Lakeshore!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

jd2601 said:


> We also really enjoy Lakeshore and thought of a resale. We really enjoy the pool area.
> 
> I wonder how crowded it would be if this resort is built out as originally planned. Hard to know if and when this might happen. On our way to Lakeshore!



More crowded than current but there is another pool and many other common areas if it was built out.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

Oct/Nov weeks pop up all the time. It is a super easy exchange if you look daily. Orlando exchanges doubling as getaways is common but the getaway issue is they make tweaks from time to time and they may have prevented the October weeks from hitting getaway inventory because Lakeshore units do not sit long. You need another trader if you want to make the exchanges so that you are not dependent on getaways.

As Dioxide mentioned the season structure is different. If you decide to buy at Lakeshore you cannot reserve Mar & Oct/Nov with the same ownership. March is Platinum Premier and Oct/Nov is Platinum.

You are golden just exchanging if you want Oct/Nov. Buying Lakeshore would be more convenient but just way to expensive up front and annually for what is needed.


----------



## mj2vacation (Nov 3, 2017)

We bought at lakeshore mainly for day use.  To me, it is worth it to be able to go anytime that we want.

Yes, I realize that they could end that program, but until they do, we utilize it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

mj2vacation said:


> We bought at lakeshore mainly for day use.  To me, it is worth it to be able to go anytime that we want.
> 
> Yes, I realize that they could end that program, but until they do, we utilize it.



I did the same thing and I do not believe they can end the program, or at least not easily. The rules governing day use at lakeshore I believe are baked into the governing docs. This is why there are never any blackout days. The day use at lakeshore is extremely valuable especially if you live in the Hunters Creek area. We are further but it is still well worth it. Lakeshore is one of the few properties in Orlando that is very easy to rent out at break even or slightly better.


----------



## kds4 (Nov 3, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Oct/Nov weeks pop up all the time. It is a super easy exchange if you look daily. Orlando exchanges doubling as getaways is common but the getaway issue is they make tweaks from time to time and they may have prevented the October weeks from hitting getaway inventory because Lakeshore units do not sit long. You need another trader if you want to make the exchanges so that you are not dependent on getaways.
> 
> As Dioxide mentioned the season structure is different. If you decide to buy at Lakeshore you cannot reserve Mar & Oct/Nov with the same ownership. March is Platinum Premier and Oct/Nov is Platinum.
> 
> You are golden just exchanging if you want Oct/Nov. Buying Lakeshore would be more convenient but just way to expensive up front and annually for what is needed.



I agree. We do not own at Lakeshore, but have gone there several times (always on an II exchange). We have never been able to deduce a pattern, and have just learned to check II regularly and every once in a while the inventory slot machine comes in for us with 3 bananas ... . 

Good luck.


----------



## Dean (Nov 3, 2017)

capjak said:


> Debating rather to purchase Lakeshore reserve resale (we go there every year March or October) or purchase 2500 points resale for more flexibility.
> 
> We own EOY Grande Vista and have been electing points each year and have been able to get a 2 bedroom EOY but have to go for getaways or stay at another resort but prefer Lakeshore and have 4 adults minimum.  Moving toward retirement and will be staying multiple weeks in Orlando.  I was also investigating a direct hybrid bundle purchase (another thread I started).
> 
> Main drawback with Lakeshore I see is the MFs are higher than most in Orlando.


For Lakeshore buying additional points or a hybrid purchase might make sense depending on how you'd use it.  In part it depends on whether you'd have to add a non corporate II account or if you already have one.  If you're OK with the second II account, owning a non enrolled GV week and using the special request first might be the best bet to get Lakeshore part of the time.  To only use for Lakeshore, I'd likely just buy there and eat the higher dues, esp if you wouldn't have to have a second II account anyway.  If you want more points regardless, a hybrid purchase with GV might be a good choice as well.


----------



## capjak (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean said:


> For Lakeshore buying additional points or a hybrid purchase might make sense depending on how you'd use it.  In part it depends on whether you'd have to add a non corporate II account or if you already have one.  If you're OK with the second II account, owning a non enrolled GV week and using the special request first might be the best bet to get Lakeshore part of the time.  To only use for Lakeshore, I'd likely just buy there and eat the higher dues, esp if you wouldn't have to have a second II account anyway.  If you want more points regardless, a hybrid purchase with GV might be a good choice as well.



We have a corporate account as our grande Vista is enrolled I prefer not having another account as I have one with Vistana and Marriott 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Nov 3, 2017)

capjak said:


> We have a corporate account as our grande Vista is enrolled I prefer not having another account as I have one with Vistana and Marriott
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just look at the variables.  In this case you likely couldn't trade a new resale purchase through your corporate account so owning at the resort you want to stay at and only using it or renting it might be better and cheaper than doing a points or hybrid purchase.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

capjak said:


> We have a corporate account as our grande Vista is enrolled I prefer not having another account as I have one with Vistana and Marriott
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But it sure is thousands of dollars cheaper than buying a resale Lakeshore unit and tens of thousands cheaper than buying a hybrid package. If ultimate convenience and Lakeshore annually is the goal with money a distant second then the resale or hybrid is a good option. It is just so expensive for something that is easy to get otherwise.

Here is something to think about compared to a resale or hybrid purchase if Lakeshore is desired. Lakeshore really is not overly expensive to book on marriott.com. As a matter of fact using the 7VC discount code for Oct/Nov *costs less to book on Marriott.com than it cost for the maintenance fees*. No up front payment required and you can cancel 3 days before check-in. There really is no reason to buy a Lakeshore unit for most of the weeks in the year.


----------



## capjak (Nov 3, 2017)

I checked October 2018, I need a 2 bedroom so the cheapest I saw for a studio and a 1 bedroom was $3200 with tax. That would be $1500 more a year more than owning. A 2 bedroom resale is around $5000 upfront.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

capjak said:


> I checked October 2018, I need a 2 bedroom so the cheapest I saw for a studio and a 1 bedroom was $3200 with tax. That would be $1500 more than a year more than owning. A 2 bedroomnresale is around $5000



That is strange because I am looking right now and it way lower than that. 10/6-10/13 2BR for $1,568+tax.  10/13-10/20 same price for a 2BR. 2BR Townhouse for $1,939+tax. Studio for $938. Small 1BR for $1,043 and large 1BR for $1,204.

Where are you seeing $3,200? Even if I use the rack rate and no owner discount code there is nothing near that high.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

capjak said:


> A 2 bedroom resale is around $5000 upfront.



If you poke around you can get a lower price than $5,000. A $3,500 all-in price from a broker on redweek right now is realistic with $4k automatic. For an auction a 3BR went on ebay recently for $3,500 but I believe closing was additional. The prices have been plummeting for the last couple years and will only continue to drop lower.

We own for the day use but we regularly staycation at Lakeshore. I never use more than a Marriott studio or a cheap 2BR non-Marriott to exchange into Lakeshore. This past Easter I snagged an exchange into a 2BR using a Marriott studio and that is a fairly high demand week.


----------



## capjak (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks Saintsfanfl I did see two bedroom for appx $2800 just now on Marriott.com no member discount. Sounds like I can buy a Marriott to trade into lakeshore just DW would be quite disappointed if it did not hit. $$$ is important but not as important as getting Reservatios we want when we want it. We are spoiled.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> For an auction a 3BR went on ebay recently for $3,500 but I believe closing was additional.


Closing was actually included, however the buyer has to pay 2018 MFs at closing. Though they do get 2018 usage. Will be interesting to see if it passes ROFR.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 3, 2017)

I think there is value in buying where you want to go.  If you and your wife are deadset on wanting to go to Lakeshore Reserve, then you should buy it through the resale market.  It saves on exchange fees and avoid playing roulette in II.  You do not even need to have an II account if you will go back there every year.  I do not know if they have EOY, if so, it may be a better option.  Committing to go back to the same place each year has been hard for us.

Obviously, if you see the value in buying a hybrid package from Marriott, then it is a different fuzzy math.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 3, 2017)

capjak said:


> Thanks Saintsfanfl I did see two bedroom for appx $2800 just now on Marriott.com no member discount. Sounds like I can buy a Marriott to trade into lakeshore just DW would be quite disappointed if it did not hit. $$$ is important but not as important as getting Reservatios we want when we want it. We are spoiled.



You must be seeing the townhouse which is more expensive than the regular 2BR. For some reason the 2BR regular is no longer showing for either Sat-Sat. I guess I gave some free advertising.


----------



## capjak (Nov 3, 2017)

I did  see a 2 bedroom EOY about a year ago and recently a 3 bedroom EOY on ebay but they are very rare for Lakeshore.  EOY would probably be perfect for us.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 4, 2017)

There is a 3BR EOY listed on Redweek.


----------



## capjak (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks,  Went to owners complementary wine/pizza/cheese presentation on update to resort and did not realize the developer is subsidizing maintenance fees and is "slowly" discontinuing the subsidy.  Stated MFs go up appx 5% per year.  About 4,000 owner weeks and 400 in trust if memory serves me (I may be incorrect on this).  This makes me thing the MFs are going to go up faster than the average over the next several years...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 8, 2017)

capjak said:


> Thanks,  Went to owners complementary wine/pizza/cheese presentation on update to resort and did not realize the developer is subsidizing maintenance fees and is "slowly" discontinuing the subsidy.  Stated MFs go up appx 5% per year.  About 4,000 owner weeks and 400 in trust if memory serves me (I may be incorrect on this).  This makes me thing the MFs are going to go up faster than the average over the next several years...



I think my proposed budget is at home but I do not remember seeing the subsidy decrease. The reason Lakeshore is so expensive is there are extremely nice facilities for less than 100 units. I am not sure they can eliminate the subsidy without having at least some of the rest built out. They are also occupying some unit space with the sales department but I believe they pay a portion of the annual fees for the missing units.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 8, 2017)

The last year our maintenance fee invoice included a developer's subsidy was in 2014.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 8, 2017)

TravlinDuo said:


> The last year our maintenance fee invoice included a developer's subsidy was in 2014.



What? Do you own at Lakeshore? I assure you that the developer subsidy has existed every year, including the coming year of 2018.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes we own at MGK and after reading this thread and especially the mention about subsidy, I pulled our maint fee file and the last year the subsidy showed up on the invoice was in 2014.   I just looked at the 2016 budget and see the developer subsidy shown near the bottom, but it was not included as a line item on the maintenance fee invoice.   Have other MGK owners reading this thread reviewed maintenance fee invoices for period 2014-2017 to see if a line item was included on the MF invoices?  If other owners have had the subsidy included on their MF invoices, then I definitely need to call MVC Financial Services group or some other dept tomorrow.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 8, 2017)

Most, if not all, MVC resorts have a large’ish developer subsidy in the early years.
This becomes very clear with the MF increases reflecting the developer subsidy decreases in subsequent years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 9, 2017)

TravlinDuo said:


> Yes we own at MGK and after reading this thread and especially the mention about subsidy, I pulled our maint fee file and the last year the subsidy showed up on the invoice was in 2014.   I just looked at the 2016 budget and see the developer subsidy shown near the bottom, but it was not included as a line item on the maintenance fee invoice.   Have other MGK owners reading this thread reviewed maintenance fee invoices for period 2014-2017 to see if a line item was included on the MF invoices?  If other owners have had the subsidy included on their MF invoices, then I definitely need to call MVC Financial Services group or some other dept tomorrow.


Did they move the subsidy from the MF bill itself and instead put it in the actual line by line budget?


----------



## TravlinDuo (Nov 9, 2017)

Perhaps I'm incorrectly reading the budget... but to me the Premier Plat 3BR unit reads $2,344.68 for 2017 (reference attached 2017 budget doc).  If I'm incorrectly reading the budget, the maintenance fees for same unit without Developer Subsidy would actually be $2,610.71.  However, I find it strange that MF invoices prior to 2014 showed a (credit) line item for the subsidy.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 9, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Did they move the subsidy from the MF bill itself and instead put it in the actual line by line budget?



Apparently that is what they did. I did not own back then. Perhaps they removed it as a line item on the bill in preparation for eliminating it down the road. Not sure it matters that much but less people would notice.


----------



## capjak (Nov 9, 2017)

I am purchasing a 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore for $2450 plus closing $295 transfer of $120


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 9, 2017)

capjak said:


> I am purchasing a 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore for $2450 plus closing $295 transfer of $120



That is a pretty good price. The prices have really come down. I had waited 3 years to buy a unit(any unit) for less than $5k all-in and finally bought a standard 2BR premier platinum a year and a half ago.

The deluxe is a very versatile unit. You can either book the 2BR townhome or the 2BR double master lock-off which deposits into II as two 1BR units. If locking off and depositing is desired then the 2BR deluxe will trade better than the 3BR. Not much difference between a 1BR and a 2BR but there is a big difference between a studio and a 1BR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 9, 2017)

TravlinDuo said:


> Perhaps I'm incorrectly reading the budget... but to me the Premier Plat 3BR unit reads $2,344.68 for 2017 (reference attached 2017 budget doc).  If I'm incorrectly reading the budget, the maintenance fees for same unit without Developer Subsidy would actually be $2,610.71.  However, I find it strange that MF invoices prior to 2014 showed a (credit) line item for the subsidy.


If I am reading this correctly. It also looks like Marriott only pays about $900 per unit for nine units that they are using for the sales center. It seems that the $900 is annually? So it would seem they are only paying about $8100 a year for the entire floor that their sales center sits on? Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 9, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> If I am reading this correctly. It also looks like Marriott only pays about $900 per unit for nine units that they are using for the sales center. It seems that the $900 is annually? So it would seem they are only paying about $8100 a year for the entire floor that their sales center sits on? Pretty sweet deal.



Exactly. Since they seem to have the power to pay based on what they use versus what someone else would have to pay they end up paying less than the rest of us. If only real timeshare owners could pay based on what they claim they use versus what they are forced to pay....

They never even bothered to build that floor properly for use. For example most of the patios do not even have a door into the "unit". I am not sure what that floor was when the sales office was further down the road but they were not owned units since some of the patio doors are not even there.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 11, 2017)

Buy where you want to go.  I bought 3 plat weeks at Manor Club and 2 plat weeks at Beach Place and haven't missed a year going to them.  They are like second homes to us...vacation escapes that we can drive to.

I also bought a Canyon Villas plat week when they were brand new and have only gone once because of the inconvenience and expense of flights and car rental.  So I trade it in EOY for MR points and split and give to II in the other year.  

Brian


----------



## gblotter (Nov 20, 2017)

capjak said:


> I am purchasing a 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore for $2450 plus closing $295 transfer of $120


I think you made the right choice to purchase a resale week - especially at that price. Hopefully it passes ROFR. That decision really makes sense if you are already in the habit of visiting the resort every year.

We have been able to successfully trade into Lakeshore Reserve for the past two years using Gold Season Mountainside (that particular week is not enrolled for DC points). Under the right conditions, it seems to be a reliable exchange. We have no flexibility on our travel dates (one check-in date only). To increases our chances for a successful exchange, we always reserve a high-demand July 4th week at our home resort. Sometimes we need to wait 6 months for our trade request to be matched, but with patience it eventually comes through for us. Maintenance fees at Mountainside are comparatively low, so we feel good about exchanging 2BR for 2BR.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 20, 2017)

capjak said:


> I am purchasing a 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore for $2450 plus closing $295 transfer of $120


If this for an annual unit?  I am looking for a 2br deluxe unit to purchase resale also.  Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capjak (Nov 20, 2017)

frank808 said:


> If this for an annual unit?  I am looking for a 2br deluxe unit to purchase resale also.  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Yes it is an annual unit.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Nov 20, 2017)

capjak said:


> Yes it is an annual unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you purchase it from and how can you tell it is a deluxe unit?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capjak (Nov 20, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Where did you purchase it from and how can you tell it is a deluxe unit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Good Questions:  
Thomas Ochoa 
thomas@timeshare-group.com and I requested the type of unit it was and he replied it was a deluxe, however now i need to verify.  So I may have incorrect information but will call Marriott and confirm (obviously should have done this earlier, my bad).


----------



## capjak (Nov 20, 2017)

According to the resort the deluxe are corner units so they have a XX04, XX0X unit number.  It appears mine is NOT a deluxe as I was told if the front desk is accurate. Not the end of the world but not what I was told originally, seems I will need to contact the seller to clarify


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 20, 2017)

capjak said:


> According to the resort the deluxe are corner units so they have a XX04, XX0X unit number.  It appears mine is NOT a deluxe as I was told if the front desk is accurate. Not the end of the world but not what I was told originally, seems I will need to contact the seller to clarify


The front desk is not always right. I called to confirm a unit type for a coworker and they said it was a 2BR lock off. The coworker was buying a 3BR unit. The front desk failed to indicate that the unit was a 2BR master side of the 3BR lock off. So they were still buying a 3BR. If you want to PM me the actual unit number, I can confirm in the CC&Rs what the actual deeded unit type.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 20, 2017)

capjak said:


> According to the resort the deluxe are corner units so they have a XX04, XX0X unit number.  It appears mine is NOT a deluxe as I was told if the front desk is accurate. Not the end of the world but not what I was told originally, seems I will need to contact the seller to clarify



Definitely not accurate considering every 2BR townhome is a 2BR Deluxe unit but none of those are corner units. Unfortunately the resort is actually the last place you want to rely on for accurate information because they know just enough to “think” they know but they don’t.


----------



## capjak (Nov 21, 2017)

It is a standard not a deluxe, I am assuming the Maintenance fees are the same for the standard and the deluxe.  Is this correct?


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2017)

capjak said:


> It is a standard not a deluxe, I am assuming the Maintenance fees are the same for the standard and the deluxe.  Is this correct?


Deluxe is higher than standard by about $80.


----------



## capjak (Nov 21, 2017)

I am canceling my offer. Will look to rent points as needed moving forward for lakeshore


----------



## capjak (Nov 29, 2017)

capjak said:


> I am canceling my offer. Will look to rent points as needed moving forward for lakeshore


Just got my refund check back from my deposit.  Definitely good service would not hesitate to  purchase from them again...


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2017)

capjak said:


> I am purchasing a 2 bedroom deluxe at Lakeshore for $2450 plus closing $295 transfer of $120



That was a steal in my opinion.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 29, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> That was a steal in my opinion.


It was not a deluxe unit though.  I don't know about steal though.  Last year I had a 2br unit at lake shore for $2000 closing costs included.  Owner told me it was deluxe and when I called mvc found out it was a regular 2br.  Asked the owner if they could reserve a townhouse and was told there were no townhouse units at lakeshore.  Pretty much verified by that statement that this was not a 2br deluxe unit.

Anyone know of an easy way to verify the 2br deluxe units?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> That was a steal in my opinion.


It wasn't a deluxe though, just a standard 2BR. I had a coworker score a 3BR unit for $3500.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2017)

frank808 said:


> It was not a deluxe unit though.  I don't know about steal though.  Last year I had a 2br unit at lake shore for $2000 closing costs included.  Owner told me it was deluxe and when I called mvc found out it was a regular 2br.  Asked the owner if they could reserve a townhouse and was told there were no townhouse units at lakeshore.  Pretty much verified by that statement that this was not a 2br deluxe unit.
> 
> Anyone know of an easy way to verify the 2br deluxe units?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you have the unit number, you can check it against the building plans that are part of the condo docs.


----------



## capjak (Nov 29, 2017)

He did come back later and offer me a deluxxe for the same price.  At that point I felt soured on any purchase and decided I could wait till 2019 reservation as I already had Lakeshore reserved for 2018 via points.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> It wasn't a deluxe though, just a standard 2BR. I had a coworker score a 3BR unit for $3500.


For an annual?  If it is that is a great price.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2017)

frank808 said:


> For an annual?  If it is that is a great price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


Yes, it was an annual 3BR. Though the MFs are $2300, and they did have to pay for the 2018 usage.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, it was an annual 3BR. Though the MFs are $2300, and they did have to pay for the 2018 usage.


Hmm... i think i will stick to the 2br deluxe. I am wanting lakeshore reserve for the day use privledges and the lock off ability into two 1br units.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 30, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Hmm... i think i will stick to the 2br deluxe. I am wanting lakeshore reserve for the day use privledges and the lock off ability into two 1br units.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



Good point if you live in the area the day use privileges can be worth $50.00 per usage (just guessing at the cost; could be more of less).


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 30, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Good point if you live in the area the day use privileges can be worth $50.00 per usage (just guessing at the cost; could be more of less).



I bought specifically for day use. I waited 3 years for the prices to drop below $5k. I rent my week out for a little over maintenance fees. Even if I had a deluxe unit I would not deposit the double 1BR units. I would reserve the townhouse and rent it out. There are much cheaper traders out there.

The prices have dropped so much in the last year+. I expect them to drop quite a bit further in the next year.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 1, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I bought specifically for day use. I waited 3 years for the prices to drop below $5k. I rent my week out for a little over maintenance fees. Even if I had a deluxe unit I would not deposit the double 1BR units. I would reserve the townhouse and rent it out. There are much cheaper traders out there.
> 
> The prices have dropped so much in the last year+. I expect them to drop quite a bit further in the next year.


What are the mf for 2br deluxe.  Will a 2br townhouse rent for $1800 to $2000?  I take it that the mf for 2br deluxe is no more than $2000.  Might have to look into renting out the unit instead of depositing to II.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 1, 2017)

frank808 said:


> What are the mf for 2br deluxe.  Will a 2br townhouse rent for $1800 to $2000?  I take it that the mf for 2br deluxe is no more than $2000.  Might have to look into renting out the unit instead of depositing to II.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



You can easily get that or more for a regular 2BR for President's or Passover week during premier platinum. I am not sure about Christmas or New Years for the Platinum Season. I am guessing it would be about the same.

The week is important. I doubt a random summer week would fetch nearly as much but I'm not sure. There are people out there that like to stay at Grande Lakes and word of mouth spread that they can book much larger units at Lakeshore for a small fraction of the cost at JW and Ritz.

I generally just try and break even plus maybe $50 or $100 and get the money before the maintenance fees are due. It is easy to rent before sue date for the spring but not so much for weeks 51/52.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 12, 2017)

Would not buy from this Thomas Ochoa.  Had a conversation with him just now and he gave me prices for a couple of marriott units.  Then I gave him a counter of $1500 less than his asking, since I wanted to purchase both units at once.  Instead of saying that my counter was too low and he is non negotiable, he goes on to insult me and tell me I was wasting his time!  I can't believe you talk to customers that way.  Stay away from this group and capnjack I think you were lucky not to purchase from them.


----------



## capjak (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 1timeshare (Feb 17, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> The front desk is not always right. I called to confirm a unit type for a coworker and they said it was a 2BR lock off. The coworker was buying a 3BR unit. The front desk failed to indicate that the unit was a 2BR master side of the 3BR lock off. So they were still buying a 3BR. If you want to PM me the actual unit number, I can confirm in the CC&Rs what the actual deeded unit type.



I just found your ROFR database - what a fabulous resource. You deserve a lot of credit for maintaining that! Thank you.

What do you think the lowest ROFR exercise price is at Lakeshore Reserve?

I was told that Desert Springs Villas I are not subject to ROFR. Apparently that is bad information...

Thank you, Wayne


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 17, 2019)

1timeshare said:


> I just found your ROFR database - what a fabulous resource. You deserve a lot of credit for maintaining that! Thank you.
> 
> What do you think the lowest ROFR exercise price is at Lakeshore Reserve?
> 
> ...






I am not sure if you can put a lot of weight on the ROFR database for Lakeshore Reserve.  Why?  Not a lot of units there, and not a lot of turnover.

Additionally, it is always a moving target, i.e. Marriott's needs tomorrow versus today, how many Marriott customers waiting in the wings for a resale week, etc.




.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2019)

1timeshare said:


> I just found your ROFR database - what a fabulous resource. You deserve a lot of credit for maintaining that! Thank you.
> 
> What do you think the lowest ROFR exercise price is at Lakeshore Reserve?
> 
> ...


I do know someone who got a 3BR Platinum season Lakeshore Reserve a little over a year ago for only $3500. I think the threshold may be a little lower and prices are pushed south because of the higher MFs that exist at Lakeshore Reserve. I think that 3BR unit has a $2300+ annual MF.

Desert Springs Villas I does indeed not have ROFR, II does have ROFR. If a broker or someone else is telling you there is ROFR, they are probably doing it to try to get you to increase your offer price or perhaps they said it failed because they thought it sold too low and were going to try to relist it. This has been seen before with some Ebay sellers.


----------

